# Best Quality Professional Printing in Sydney?



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi there Sydney area pros etc,

My Wife has a collection that has been selected as one of the feature artists in the upcoming Head On Photo festival in Sydney http://www.headon.com.au/

she will be exhibiting in one of the main galleries and we are currently in china but are based in perth, she was planning on using a perth printer she uses regularly but then has to transport 30 or so large prints to sydney to exhibit

so I was thinking its probably better to just send the images to sydney and have them printed there so looking for the absolute best most reliable pro print house there is in sydney. Its all low key mix of colour and black and white, will need to be on high end fine art paper I guess.

so give us your recommendations please 

sorry can't post the images as they are politically sensitive and NSFW and she would not allow me to put them up here


----------

